

Univ student hacker fixed grades for cash - thomas
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/221442/top_student_charged_with_fixing_grades_for_cash.html

======
nbpoole
Very interesting: I wonder at what point they figured out he was messing with
his grades?

